# Albino lace monitor?



## Bax155 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just remembered a story my brother in law told me about a while back, he swears that a place his family camped at whilst growing up was home to an albino lace monitor, or as he called it "a cream goanna with pink eyes", he knows nothing about herps and is terrified of my snake collection therefore I don't think he's telling me fishermens/herpers tales as there is no benefit in doing so, I believe it was a lacy as the location only has lace monitors in it and no I will not reveal the location as there are too many poachers and money hungry buggers on here  all I will say is its in NSW. It was also a full grown adult so would definitely still be be alive and around as it was last seen only a few years ago.
Has anyone ever heard of this albino monitor or better still seen it?


----------



## diprotodon (Sep 29, 2010)

moby dick lacy!!!


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen them overseas (not Lacies of course) but they are extremely rare. I've never heard of an albino monitor in Australia.


----------



## 1issie (Sep 29, 2010)

on google


----------



## -Peter (Sep 29, 2010)

amelanistic water monitor


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 29, 2010)

did you go there and see it with your own eyes? snap a few pics ?


----------



## Bax155 (Sep 29, 2010)

hnn17 said:


> did you go there and see it with your own eyes? snap a few pics ?


 
No but his family also confirmed the story, if I had any doubt to his story I would not have posted this thread!


----------



## hnn17 (Sep 30, 2010)

alright, i thought if you care enough to start this topic you wouldn't mind going there to get a pic, it might be the only albino lacy in aus.


----------



## Bax155 (Sep 30, 2010)

hnn17 said:


> alright, i thought if you care enough to start this topic you wouldn't mind going there to get a pic, it might be the only albino lacy in aus.


 If I had the time I certainly would try and find it to photograph, but as none of the APS "experts" have heard of one let alone seen one I'm not going to waste my time, albinos are not really my cup of tea either!


----------



## jbowers (Sep 30, 2010)

Bax155 said:


> If I had the time I certainly would try and find it to photograph, but as none of the APS "experts" have heard of one let alone seen one I'm not going to waste my time, albinos are not really my cup of tea either!
> 
> 
> 'Just remembered a story my brother in law tolled me about a while back' is what you said.


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 30, 2010)

So how many PMs have you had from people wanting to know the location? If it exists there will be plenty of people itching to get their hands on it. I'd love to see a photo.


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 30, 2010)

lmfao it's not surprising at all the way this thread is going... stick to the topic at hand people


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2010)

*that would be good to see, not a lizard but around BH at the moment the different variations of Sturt Desert Pea's sprouting up has been amazing

herp not so much the internet but ..... A mobile phones and 'text talk' and B. lack of education or and 3. commercials IE: Beanz Meanz Heinz......what chance have kids got* *:?*


----------



## Southside Morelia (Sep 30, 2010)

1issie said:


> on google



WOW, that chick that lost 41Lbs is "hot" now, did anyone notice that??


----------



## chicka (Sep 30, 2010)

mate if its true it might not be the only one. few years back, john cann's(snakeman's)grandson and one of my mates seen one in the national park while they were on a herp trip!


----------

